# Official DisneyPixars Cars 2 thread: BluRay/DVD Out 11/1 (Updated 10/26 Post #141)



## Mouse Skywalker

This thread will have the official information from Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures regarding DisneyPixars Cars 2 to be released June 24, 2011.

When star racecar Lightning McQueen (voice of Owen Wilson) and the incomparable tow truck Mater (voice of Larry the Cable Guy) head overseas to compete in the first-ever World Grand Prix, Mater gets caught up in an intriguing adventure of his own: international espionage.






Description from Disney:



> Star racecar Lightning McQueen (voice of Owen Wilson) and the incomparable tow truck Mater (voice of Larry the Cable Guy) take their friendship to exciting new places in Cars 2 when they head overseas to compete in the first-ever World Grand Prix to determine the worlds fastest car.  But the road to the championship is filled with plenty of potholes, detours and hilarious surprises when Mater gets caught up in an intriguing adventure of his own: international espionage.  Mater finds himself torn between assisting Lightning McQueen in the high-profile race and towing the line in a top-secret mission orchestrated by master British super spy Finn McMissile (voice of Michael Caine) and the stunning rookie field spy Holley Shiftwell (voice of Emily Mortimer).  Maters action-packed journey leads him on an explosive chase through the streets of Japan and Europe, trailed by his friends and watched by the whole world.  The fast-paced fun includes a colorful new all-car cast, complete with menacing villains and international racing competitors.
> 
> John Lasseter returns to the drivers seat to direct this follow-up to his 2006 Golden Globe®-winning Cars. Cars 2 is co-directed by Brad Lewis, producer of the Oscar®-winning film Ratatouille, and produced by visual effects industry veteran Denise Ream (associate producer, Up; visual effects executive producer, Star Wars: Episode III  Revenge of the Sith).  The film hits the track on June 24, 2011, and will be presented in Disney Digital 3D and IMAX® 3D in select theaters.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Cars 2 "Teaser" Poster


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Cars 2 "Payoff" Poster


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Cars 2 World Grand Prix Posters


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Cars 2 World Grand Prix Posters (cont.)


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The official trailer for Disney/Pixar's Cars 2 can be found here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFTfAdauCOo


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The second trailer for Cars 2 can be found via this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGHwlExcaqU


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

"First Look" Images:


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

more "First Look" images:


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

even more "First Look" images:


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

a couple more "First Look" images:


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*The Royal Treatment*





Pixar reimagines Londons New House of Parliament and Big Ben in DisneyPixars Cars 2. Concept art created in July 2010 showcases the carified elements. Big Ben is transformed into Big Bentley, with spark plug towers, car grill arches and classic Bentley hood ornaments. The rest of the Parliament has car grills and headlights built into the façade with spark plugs on the spires.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Le Vroom*





Pixar reimagines Paris iconic Eiffel Tower in DisneyPixars Cars 2. While the real Eiffel Tower was built in 1889, artists from Pixar Animation Studios began carifying it in June 2009. Concept art showcases the carified elementsthe arches at its base take the form of wheels topped by car grill facades; the Towers top sports a modified spark plug and car antenna.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*That's Amore*





Pixar reimagines the signature casinos of the European Riviera in DisneyPixars Cars 2 with the fictional Porto Corsa Casino in Italy. Concept art created in July 2010 showcases the carified elements  instead of lion statues on the building corners, Pixar artists created car statuary details.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Lightning McQueen (aka Lightning)* (voice of Owen Wilson)

Number 95 Lightning McQueen is still a hotshot racecar, but his rookie days are past him. Now a permanent resident of Radiator Springs, Lightning has become a bona fide worldwide celebrity as winner of four Piston Cups.






After his latest win, Lightning returns home to enjoy life in the slow lane for a while with sweetheart Sally, best friend Mater and the rest of his Radiator Springs family. His off-season is unexpectedly cut short when Mater inadvertently prompts Lightning to enter the World Grand Prix, a high profile, three-part exhibition race that will take him around the globe.

With a fresh custom paint job and real, working headlights, Lightning sets off to Japan, Italy and England with Mater in tow for the adventure of a lifetime. But competing against the fastest cars in the world tests more than his racing skills when Lightning realizes his wide-eyed best friend may not be the pit chief nor ambassador he needs to navigate the unfamiliar international terrain.

Follow the link below to see Lightning on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=bDfXUwUhk7w


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Mater* (voice of Larry the Cable Guy)

In the now popular tourist destination of Radiator Springs, the rusty old tow truck Mater has a number of roles, including proprietor of Tow Mater Towing and Salvage, grand storyteller and the heart and soul of the town. But Mater’s favorite title is best friend to Lightning McQueen. Mater values each and every dent he’s earned on his escapades with Lightning over the years, and anxiously awaits further fun with his friend when Lightning returns with his latest Piston Cup.






Cheerful, honest and loyal to a fault, Mater rushes to his best friend’s defense, which ultimately lands the off-duty Lightning in an international racing exhibition: the World Grand Prix. When Lightning invites Mater to come along as a member of his pit crew, Mater leaves Carburetor County for the first time ever.

Not long after their arrival in Tokyo, Mater learns that the world outside of Radiator Springs is decidedly different and its newfangled ways may take some getting used to.  But when he’s mistaken for an American secret agent, he falls into an intriguing adventure of his own. Caught between supporting his best friend on a globe-trotting racing competition and his new role in international espionage, Mater ends up in an explosive chase through the streets of Tokyo and Europe alongside a team of British spies and international bad guys.

Follow the link below to see Mater on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiF2FB9XVzg


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Finn McMissile* (voice of Michael Caine)






Finn McMissile is a master British spy. Though charming and eloquent, it’s his stealth maneuvering, intelligence and years in the field that enable him to thwart unexpected attacks from bad guys, making quick daredevil escapes.. Finn’s design is sleek and timeless, but he’s also prepared for any tricky situation with an arsenal of ultra-cool gadgets and weaponry, including front and rear grappling hooks, a missile launcher, deployable magnetic explosives and a holographic disguise emitter. As a seasoned professional in the game of international espionage, Finn believes there is a conspiracy brewing during the World Grand Prix. His clandestine work surrounding the global exhibition race puts him on a collision course with Mater, whom he mistakes for an undercover American agent with a genius disguise.






Follow the link below to see Finn on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yoz2vFO9ZbM


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Holley Shiftwell* (voice of Emily Mortimer) 






Holley Shiftwell is a beautiful young British desk agent, turned rookie field spy whos stationed in Tokyo. Well-educated and sharp, she knows every trick in the bookor rather, she relies on every trick in the spy manual. Shes armed with the latest state-of-the-art spy equipment imaginable, from hidden cameras and concealed weapons to a telescoping utility arm and a holographic pop-up display. Holley is a highly motivated agent, but is fresh out of the academy, so her experience is based on lessons learned in school rather than real-life situations. When seasoned international spy Finn McMissile requires Holleys technical expertise for his latest top-secret field operation, she finds herself pursuing a rendezvous with the most unlikely candidateMater, an innocent caught up in the intrigue, who is mesmerized by the beauty of his newest friend.

Follow the link below to see Holley on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kzXAlh1r0c


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Mack* (voice of John Ratzenberger)

Mack is Lightning McQueen’s trusted long-haul driver, crisscrossing the country from race to race, always with a smile on his grill. After dropping Lightning off in Radiator Springs with his fourth Piston Cup championship trophy, Mack sets off with the rest of the pit crew for a well-deserved vacation. Who knew that Lightning would end up jetting off to a race around the globe in the World Grand Prix?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*The Pit Crew*


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Luigi* (voice of Tony Shalhoub)

Radiator Springs resident Luigi is a big-hearted, gregarious and excitable Italian Fiat 500. A tire virtuoso and owner of Luigi’s Casa Della Tires, he and his sidekick Guido join Lightning and Mater as members of Team Lightning McQueen for the World Grand Prix. Luigi is also an aficionado and fanatic for all things Italian, and is particularly enchanted with Ferrari race cars. When the competition takes the team to his hometown of Porto Corsa, Italy, Luigi is over the moon to introduce the Radiator Springs crew to his charming village and the wonderful ways of Italy. His family welcomes the gang from Radiator Springs in a big, passionate Italian way: Amore!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Guido* (voice of Guido Quaroni)

Guido, the little Italian forklift, is the backbone of Casa Della Tires. He’s Luigi’s assistant and best friend, and together they are the biggest Ferrari racing fans in Carburetor County. A car of few English words other than “pit stop,” Guido is a force to be reckoned with when he’s changing tires in the pits during a race. Joining Team Lightning McQueen for the World Grand Prix, Guido will get to show off his turbo-charged, pedal-to-the-metal pit stops on the global stage…and maybe, just maybe, he’ll see some Ferraris!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Fillmore* (voice of Lloyd Sherr)

Radiator Springs’ resident hippie Fillmore is an easy-going, peace-loving 1960s Volkswagen van. And as his friend and neighbor Sarge likes to say, “once a hippie, always a hippie.” At his popular shop Fillmore’s Organic Fuel, Fillmore brews his own fuel, which he sells with Bohemian accessories like tie-dyed mud flaps. But when he learns that the World Grand Prix will be run exclusively on the alternative fuel Allinol, Fillmore closes up shop and signs on as the fuel expert for Team Lightning McQueen.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Sarge* (voice of Paul Dooley)

Green Army Jeep Sarge is a patriotic veteran who runs the Radiator Springs Army surplus store, Sarge’s Surplus Hut. Sarge’s no-nonsense attitude often leads to bickering with his hippie friend, neighbor and polar opposite, Fillmore. Despite their differences, the two are almost inseparable – even throughout their world travels. A security specialist with military connections around the globe, Sarge joins Lightning and Mater at the World Grand Prix as a member of Team Lightning McQueen.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Sally* (voice of Bonnie Hunt)

Sally, a baby blue Porsche 911 Carrera, is the proprietor of Radiator Springs’ Cozy Cone and Wheel Wagon Motels and the apple of Lightning McQueen’s eye. Longing for Lightning’s return from his latest Piston Cup race season, Sally is looking forward to a long drive with “Stickers,” as she affectionately calls Lightning.






When Lightning commits to racing in the World Grand Prix the same night of his return, Sally remains steadfastly supportive of her star racecar. She even convinces Lightning to take his best friend Mater along for the ride of a lifetime. Though Sally stays behind in Radiator Springs, even she lights up for the open-wheeled racing cars from Europe – but only Lightning truly makes her motor purr.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Carla Veloso*

World Grand Prix contender Carla Veloso hails from Rio de Janiero, Brazil. The sweet but powerful Latin diva can dance the night away at Car-nival, but spends most of her time on the racetrack. After setting a new track record at the local Interlagos circuit, she was drafted to join the 24-hour endurance racing team in Europe, where she posted a consistent series of podium finishes. In the World Grand Prix, the proud Brazilian Le Motor Prototype racer is the only female in the field, and Carla is ready to prove to the world that #8 is there to win for her home country.






Follow the link below to see Carla on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1GY00irjq8


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Raoul ÇaRoule*

Known as the Worlds Greatest Rally Car, #6 Raoul ÇaRoule was born in Alsace, France. A restless soul, Raoul joined the famous Cirque du Voiture French circus where he learned Gymkhana  a graceful, drift-filled motorsport that taught him pinpoint timing and an unparalleled ability to navigate tricky courses with ease. Hes the first car to ever win nine consecutive rallies. Raoul is confident he can use his rally experience to pull ahead of his fellow World Grand Prix racers during the three courses touchy dirt sections, especially with his fans in the stands waving banners that read: ÇaRoule Ca-Rules!






Follow the link below to see Raoul on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRN5M4_sFW0


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Shu Todoroki*

Shu Todoroki is a Le Motor Prototype racer representing Japan and bearing #7 in the World Grand Prix. Shu was raised at the base of the active Mount Asama volcano in Japan, and soon became a champion on the Suzuka Circuit. His sleek design sports a fiery red Ka-Riu dragon, which Shu borrowed from Japanese legend because he relates to the small, yet fierce nature of the dragon. His team legacy is filled with victories  his coach, a Mazda, was the only Japanese car to ever win at Le Mans  and Shu hopes to prove his champion-level racing on the international stage of the World Grand Prix.






Follow the link below to see Shu on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPnv65ymgg0


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Grem* (voice of Joe Mantegna)

Grem is a dented, rusty orange AMC Gremlin. After years of being dismissed for his design, even being called a lemon, Grem has a big chip on his fender that has led him to the underworld of international espionage. As a henchman for a villainous boss Professor Z, Grem and his partner-in-crime Acer are trying to sabotage the World Grand Prix and the famous race cars competing in it. When Grem and Acer mistake Mater for an American agent with important top-secret information, the ruthless lemons set out on a round-the-globe chase to stop Mater from foiling their evil scheme.






Follow the link below to see Grem on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY4kGRiTnsU


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Acer* (voice of Peter Jacobson)

Acer has always felt like an outcast in the car world. The beat-up green AMC Pacer joined forces with fellow lemon cars as henchmen for the devious Professor Z, whose clandestine mission is to wreak havoc at the highly visible World Grand Prix. Acer must hunt down the American and British secret agents whove stolen crucial information about Professor Zs underhanded plothis primary target just happens to be Mater, whos been mistaken for a spy. Acer tries very hard to be a tough guy, but hes over-eager compared to his no-nonsense accomplice Grem.






Follow the link below to see Acer on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsjPmJW4k8s


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Francesco Bernoulli* (voice of John Turturro)

Francesco Bernoulli grew up in the shadow of the famous Monza race course in Italy where he and his friends would sneak onto the track and race the famous Pista di Alta Velocita bank turn. He was an instant winner on the amateur circuit and soon became an international Formula Racer champion. The ladies love Francesco’s open wheels, youngsters look up to his winning spirit and fellow racers envy his speed. But Francesco’s biggest fan is Francesco himself, as evidenced by his racing number. As the most famous race car in Europe, #1 Francesco is a favorite to win the World Grand Prix, which also makes him Lightning McQueen’s chief rival.






Follow the link below to see Francesco on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erh61uUDHPk


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Uncle Topolino* (voice of Franco Nero)

In the small village of Santa Ruotina, near Porto Corsa, Italy, Luigi’s favorite uncle, Uncle Topolino, resides with his beloved wife, Mama Topolino. Uncle Topolino is the owner of the village’s tire shop, where he taught Luigi and Guido everything they know, though Uncle Topolino is full of sage advice about more than just tires.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Mama Topolino* (voice of Vanessa Redgrave)

To all who know her, Luigis aunt, Mama Topolino, is a masterful cook with the best fuel in the village of Santa Ruotina, near Porto Corsa, Italy. Though she has a loving, but fiery relationship with her husband, Uncle Topolino, she shows her love and generosity for both family and friends by feeding everyone her renowned delizioso fuel.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*John Lassetire*






John Lasseter is unwittingly driving into the next installment of "Cars."

From the Associated Press:


> In this publicity image released by Disney, a hefty yellow pick-up truck named John Lassetire, named after Disney and Pixar animation chief John Lasseter, is shown. The character will be introduced in the upcoming animated feature, "Cars 2."  The producers of "Cars 2" surprised the Disney and Pixar animation chief in honor of Pixar's 25th anniversary by introducing a hefty yellow pick-up truck named John Lassetire — get it? — in the upcoming sequel. Lasseter said they registered the character's name to celebrate the animation studio behind such films as "Toy Story," ''WALL-E" and "Up."
> 
> "It was news to me," said Lasseter, who is also serving as a director on the animated film. "I did not know about that, so I was a little surprised. I ended up voicing this character. It was just one line, but now I have a 'Cars' character. I'm very excited about that. He's a good ol' American pick-up truck, which I think is very appropriate for John Lassetire."
> 
> Lasseter's character serves as the pit crew chief for a high-profile race car. In the sequel, slick race car Lightning McQueen and his tow truck friend Mater set off on an around-the-world adventure. "Cars 2" producer Denise Ream said she was inspired to inject Lasseter in the film by George Lucas' brief cameo in "Star Wars: Episode III — Revenge of the Sith."


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Miles Axlerod* (voice of Eddie Izzard)

Sir Miles Axlerod is a former oil baron who has sold off his fortune, converted himself into an electric vehicle and has devoted his life to finding the renewable, clean-burning energy source of the futureultimately discovering what he believes is the fuel everyone should be using.  Axlerod is also the car behind the World Grand Prix, a three-country race he created that attracts the worlds top athletesbut its really an excuse to show off his new wonder-fuel, Allinol.






Follow the link below to see Miles on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDYUKxpuQdM


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Ramone* (voice of Cheech Marin)

Ramone owns and operates Ramone's House of Body Art, Radiator Springs custom body and paint shop. Ramone is an artist  a true magician with paint and metal.  There was a time when his only canvas was himself, so he repainted himself daily.  But since Lightning McQueen helped put Radiator Springs back on the map, Ramone has had his share of customersincluding the star race car himself. Before heading off to the World Grand Prix, Lightning stops by Ramones for a new paint job...and Ramone does him up gooood.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Flo* (voice of Jenifer Lewis)

Flo is a sassy, no-nonsense lady with the biggest heart in Radiator Springs. She runs the local diner, Flo's V-8 Café, the only gas station for miles around, where she still serves the "finest fuel in 50 states." Flo is Ramones main squeeze. As a touring Motorama girl in the 1950s, Flo was passing through Radiator Springs and when she met Ramone, she was hooked.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Sheriff* (voice of Michael Wallis)

Sheriff is the local law enforcement and the keeper of the peace in Radiator Springs. He takes his job very seriously. Sheriff enjoys telling stories and taking the occasional nap behind the Radiator Springs billboard. That's where he was when Lightning McQueen first zoomed into town years ago, which led to a messy car chase that didnt end well.  These days, Sheriff welcomes the hotshot racer Lightning home to Radiator Springs with all four tires.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Lizzie* (voice of Katherine Helmond)

Lizzie is a Radiator Springs original. Shes a little old lady, but still an active businesswoman who uses her moxie to sell bumper stickers, mud flaps and other Route 66 memorabilia from her curio shop. Shes as feisty as she is brash. Lizzies unswerving frankness and offbeat comments keep the townsfolk and tourists on their toes, even though she has no idea what she's just said.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Nigel Gearsley*

Nigel Gearsley from Warwickshire, England, is an Aston Martin DB9R racer bearing #9. He got his start racing the Speed Hill Climba unique, completely uphill race through the Aston Hill Mountain Area that his family has run for generations. Nigels racing career has been anything but an uphill challenge, as hes won nearly every start in the past few years on the Grand Touring Sports Car circuit, including a string of podiums at Nurburgring and Le Mans. His cool British refinement makes him an imposing presence on the World Grand Prix courses.






Follow the link below to see Nigel on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSkszYKufUA


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Rod Torque Redline* (voice of Bruce Campbell)

Rod Torque Redline is considered by many as the greatest American spy in the world. Recruited after the Cold War for both his brains and brawn, Torque is a tough-as-nails Detroit muscle car with a mastery of disguises. In his latest deep-cover operation, he obtained vital information about the plot to sabotage the World Grand Prix. So Rod plans a rendezvous with his British counterparts to share his discoveries at the World Grand Prix welcome reception in Tokyo, Japan. But with the bad guys hot on his tailpipe, Rod is forced to ditch the intel early and with the first party guest he sees  a rusty American tow truck named Mater.






Follow the link below to see Rod on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PoFUIKE3T8


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Siddeley* (voice of Jason Isaacs)






Siddeley is a state-of-the-art British twin-engine spy jet. At 176 feet from nose to tail and an impressive 157-foot wingspan, the super sleek silver-bodied Siddeley streaks through international skies at record-breaking mach 1 speeds. Outfitted with all the latest in high-tech spy equipment, including cloaking technology, defensive weaponry and afterburners, Siddeley is Finns steadfast partner-in-fighting-crime around the globe.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Professor Z* (voice of Thomas Kretschmann)

Professor Z, aka The Professor, is an internationally wanted weapons designer in a small, sophisticated German package. He is a brilliant, but mad monocle-wearing scientist who is plotting to sabotage the World Grand Prix. Though his true motive is unclear, Professor Z is willing to do whatever it takes to eliminate all obstacles and keep the project on schedule.






Follow the link below to see "The Professor" on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA46PE2iU-I


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Tomber* (voice of Michel Michelis)

Tomber is a dubious little French car with an unusual, and very unstable, three-wheeled design that befits the meaning of his name  to fall. By trade he deals car parts from a stall in a Parisian marketthough his questionable merchandise sources have led to his reluctant acquaintance with British secret agent Finn McMissile.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Rip Clutchgoneski*

The former European colony and newly independent Republic of New Rearendia is desperate to put their name on the map  the #10 open-wheeled racer Rip Clutchgoneski is their best bet. After putting together a remarkable string of qualifying races, Rips entry into the World Grand Prix is clearly the Cinderella story of the competition. Though Rip credits luck for his chance on the international stage, its really skill and exuberance that brought the proud New Rearendian racer to the starting line.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Jeff Gorvette* (voice of Jeff Gordon)

Jeff Gorvette is one of the greatest American racecars alive today. Donning the stars and stripes of his countrys flag, the #24 Corvette C6.R has proven his ability to succeed on the big ovals and the road courses of the Grand Touring Sports circuits. Having moved from his hometown of Vallejo, California to Indiana to be closer to the racing world, Gorvettes ability to accelerate at such a young age has turned hoods wherever he competes. His championships and number of victories are unmatched, making him a respected competitorand legitimate threatat the World Grand Prix.






Follow the link below to see Jeff Gorvette on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgBUcuOrR50


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Darrell Cartrip* (voice of Darrell Waltrip)

Darrell Cartrip is a legendary multi-Piston Cup champion turned beloved racing announcer. The Kentucky-born #17 Chevrolet Monte Carlo is known for his wild color commentary, delighting Piston Cup fans with his humor, charisma and signature catch phrases"Boogity, Boogity, Boogity! Let's go racin' boys!" Hes spent years on the track, in the pits and in the grease, and hell tell you all about it. This American Southern gentleman knows what it takes to win, and plans to bring that fervent expertise to calling the World Grand Prix.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Lewis Hamilton* (voice of Lewis Hamilton)

Lewis Hamilton, the famously sleek and seriously fast #2 Grand Touring Sports champion, has been a determined and winning racer for nearly his entire young life. Like all youngster cars, Lewis spent his childhood going to school, taking karate lessons and winning the British Karting Championship by the age of 10. Today, the celebrated native Brit continues to bring an exceptional work ethic and soft-spoken confidence to the race course where his extraordinary achievements speak for themselves via a spotless track record on the junior and professional circuits. With his striking metallic black and yellow paint scheme, Lewis will represent Great Britain at the World Grand Prix. His car also carries the flag of Grenada, home to his family who emigrated to Britain in the 1950s. His unrivaled technical skills, natural speed ability and cool, karate-inspired attitude make him a powerful contender too.






Follow the link below to see Lewis Hamilton on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbg5mDkrrzI


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*David Hobbscap* (voice of David Hobbs)

As a handsome forest green 1963 Jaguar Coombs Lightweight E-Type, David Hobbscap, originally from Royal Leamington Spa, England, is a worldwide racing luminary. His 30-year career in professional racing spans the globe and all types of motorsports. Now David shares that priceless knowledge as an announcer, where hes also well known for providing comic relief during race broadcasts. A former champion with 20 starts at 24 Hours of Le Mans, his storytelling comes from personal experience. Anything but your ordinary television sportscaster, David cant wait to enlighten and entertain the World Grand Prix audiences.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Disney•Pixar released an internet spoof ad this weekend at WonderCon 2011 to promote the upcoming Cars 2.  Outside the convention center for WonderCon, Disney•Pixar parked 3 cars with the Twitter handle @ChromeLeaks that sent fans to the URL www.cars-n-deals.com where they coud see the faux ad.






In the ad, "Stu Stuven" is promoting the Sale-a-Bration at Emeryville's Cars N' Deals used car dealership.  The phone number in the ad actually works too if you want to give Stu a call.  Keep your eyes out for lots of Pixar references in the video. The catchy theme song is also a hint at something more in the ad. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRz5YDokhzE

Hidden within the video is a secret URL link that allows you to get to view an exclusive sneak peek of Cars 2 introduced by none other than head Pixar guru John Lasseter himself.  Just watch the video to find the link, but don't go too far, or you'll miss it.  [Hint - pause the video at the 57 second mark.]


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Disney•Pixar released these cool "retro" travel and film type posters





Retro Concept World Grand Prix Poster - France ©2011 Disney•Pixar. All Rights Reserved.  





Retro Concept World Grand Prix Poster - Italy ©2011 Disney•Pixar. All Rights Reserved.  





Retro Concept World Grand Prix Poster - Germany ©2011 Disney•Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Max Schnell *(voice TBA)

Max Schnell started as a humble production sedan from Stuttgart, Germany. An avid amateur racer, Max would practice alone in the back roads of the dense Black Forest—a trek that eventually caught the eye of a racing team owner. Soon Max was on a professional circuit, bearing the #4, and as his horsepower increased, he converted himself to carbon fiber, dropping his weight and getting into prime racing shape. He’s won more races at Motorheimring than any other World Torque Champion League car in history. A naturally brilliant engineer, he used logic and analytics to refine his build, and plans to approach the World Grand Prix in the same perfectly calculated manner.





Max Schnell ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

Follow the link below to see Max Schnell on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa-BMRF8n9A


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Miguel Camino* (voice TBA)

Spain’s most renowned, admired and captivating car is Pamplona’s Miguel Camino. He first caught his home country’s attention by participating in the infamous Running of the Bulldozers. His flair, style and speed as a toreador in the dozer ring has inspired a generation of young bulldozer fighters, and soon that same speed and verve turned headlights of fans and competitors alike on the Grand Touring Sport racing circuit. Bearing the #5 and the fiery colors of the Spanish flag, Miguel Camino is hoping to race his way into more hearts at the World Grand Prix.





Miguel Camino ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

Follow the link below to see Miguel on the showroom turntable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP6o1XQiChs


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DisneyPixar released three new cool "retro" travel type posters focused on Japan





Retro Concept World Grand Prix Poster - Japan (1 of 3) ©2011 DisneyPixar. All Rights Reserved.





Retro Concept World Grand Prix Poster - Japan (2 of 3) ©2011 DisneyPixar. All Rights Reserved.





Retro Concept World Grand Prix Poster - Japan (3 of 3) ©2011 DisneyPixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Okuni*
Okuni is a micro car Kabuki dancer who dons the traditional white-painted face and an exquisite colorful kimono for her performances at the Kabuki theater in Tokyo, Japan.





©2011 DisneyPixar. All Rights Reserved.

*Zen Master*
A master in the art of sculpting the serene zen rock garden at the Tokyo museum, Zen Master wears his old woven reed hat and uses his antique wood rake to create mesmerizing patterns in the gardens sand.





©2011 DisneyPixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Kingpin Nobunaga*
As a professional Sumo wrestler at an arena in Tokyo, Japan, Kingpin Nobunaga is a gold-painted micro van who fights his fiercest matches when hes wearing his lucky purple mawashi.





©2011 DisneyPixar. All Rights Reserved.

*Pinion Tanaka*
Pinion Tanaka is a gold-painted micro van and a professional Sumo wrestler from Tokyo, Japan, whos always a menacing sight in the ring in his signature teal mawashi.





©2011 DisneyPixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## CastawayJP

Can't wait!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DisneyPixar released an amazing Triptych for Cars 2





Seamless Triptych ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

They also released each individual panel.  The level of detail is simply amazing.





Triptych panel 1 of 3 - Japan ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Triptych panel 2 of 3 - England ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Triptych panel 3 of 3 - Italy ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

More retro/travel posters revealed for Cars 2.  This time focusing on England.





Retro Concept World Grand Prix Poster - England (1 of 2) ©2011 DisneyPixar. All Rights Reserved.





Retro Concept World Grand Prix Poster - England (2 of 2) ©2011 DisneyPixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*The Queen* (voice of Vanessa Redgrave)

With the final stage of the World Grand Prix racing through the historic streets of London, England, the Queen is quietly elated she was invited to preside over the finish line by Sir Miles Axlerod. Painted in shades of the most royal blues and never without her jeweled crown, the Queen is the definition of decorum and regality, but that doesnt mean she doesnt enjoy a bit of first-rate competition!





The Queen ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Topper Deckington III*

Topper Deckington III is a classic British double-decker bus in a vivid shade of red who relishes in his daily Killswitch route through Londons famous bustling Petroldilly Circus.





Topper Deckington III ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Chauncy Fares*

No one knows the sites, streets or shortcuts of London better than the jovial Chauncy Fares, a quintessential London black cab.





Chauncy Fares ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Sgt. Highgear*

Sgt. Highgear is a member of the regiment assigned to Londons landmark Buckingham Palace. With a recognizable tall bearskin cap atop his scarlet body, he stands guard at his sentry box with pride and conviction.





Sgt. Highgear ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Prince Wheeliam*

Prince Wheeliam of England is an avid racing fan. He cant believe his luck that the final race of the one-of-a-kind World Grand Prix is happening on the streets of London. Though he must remain impartial when by his grandmother the Queens side, he is privately rooting for his fellow Brits Lewis Hamilton and Nigel Gearsley to cross the finish line first.





Prince Wheeliam ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Progression 1 of 5: Tokyo is the first stop in the World Grand Prix where Lighting McQueen, Mater and the Radiator Springs gang experience many new wonders of their global adventure  a Kabuki performance, Sumo wrestling, the glow of neon on the streets, and the glamorous race kickoff party. It is here that Mater is mistaken for an American secret agent, and is propelled into the world of global espionage. The Tokyo race sequence alone took over 1400 storyboards to portray the action involved. ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.





Progression 2 of 5: This frame shows the camera and character staging that precedes animation, known as Layout. The set models and dressing are still in progress and will be finalized once animation is completed. ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.





Progression 3 of 5: This frame shows the final character animation poses. The primary and secondary characters are keyframe animated. Background cars that populate the road are added procedurally using a crowds software system. ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.





Progression 4 of 5: The character and set shading encompasses the color, texture and material attributes of every surface, and determines how surfaces will respond to lights. In the world of Cars, graphics play a big role in the shaded scene, especially with the many neon signs in Tokyo. ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





Progression 5 of 5: Virtual lights provide illumination from thousands of light sources such as street lamps, headlights and neon signs. The reflective car bodies and wet street require a computationally intensive technique called Raytracing. Additional visual details such as lens flare from headlights and colored fog around the signs are added. The final rendered image is computed on a Renderfarm and has to be free of any visual artifacts. ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

"Francesco in Mist"






Character Design Lightning McQueen ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

London Bus Scene






Location, Concept Design, "Carification" Mater (center right) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Pont des Autos Kiss






Location, Concept Design, "Carification" ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

New Cars 2 Poster to Celebrate the Royal Wedding! 





Lightning McQueen (voice by Owen Wilson) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## wdwmaw

Just bumping to see if anyone knows when tickets will go on sale at the DTD movies for Cars2. The AMC site  http://www.movietickets.com/house_d...ip=32801&house_id=3509&ShowDate=0&house_pos=1  does not show any times yet.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

wdwmaw said:


> Just bumping to see if anyone knows when tickets will go on sale at the DTD movies for Cars2. The AMC site  http://www.movietickets.com/house_d...ip=32801&house_id=3509&ShowDate=0&house_pos=1  does not show any times yet.


Haven't heard anything yet, but I'll try to post it if I do.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Brent Mustangburger (voice by Brent Musburger)*

Brent Mustangburger is an American sports broadcasting icon. With the self-proclaimed “best stall in the garage,” the excitable 1964½ Ford Mustang is widely considered one of the most recognizable voices in the history of automobile sports television and associated with some of the most memorable moments in modern sports. At the World Grand Prix, Brent will be calling the turn-by-turn action with informed analysis and unparalleled zeal.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

Follow the link to see Brent on the showroom turntable.

http://youtu.be/zH4ApnZFvNA


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

(L-R) Mater (voice by Larry the Cable Guy), Holley Shiftwell (voice by Emily Mortimer) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





(L-R) Lightning McQueen (voice by Owen Wilson), Mater (voice by Larry the Cable Guy) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Country Poster: France ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Country Poster: Germany ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Country Poster: Italy ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Country Poster: Japan (1 of 2) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Country Poster: Japan (2 of 2) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Country Poster: England ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Country Poster: Russia ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*The Queen* (voice of Vanessa Redgrave)





Character Design The Queen (center) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*“CARS 2” LOCKS STAR MUSICIANS FROM U.S., U.K., FRANCE AND JAPAN*





Michael Giacchino is photographed on April 6, 2011 in Burbank, Calif. Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 


*Composer Michael Giacchino, Performers Weezer, Brad Paisley and Robbie Williams, French Sensation Bénabar and Japanese Girl Band Perfume 

Help Bring Global Adventure to Life​*
*From Walt Disney Studios:*


> BURBANK, Calif. (May 10, 2011) – Fully loaded with global locales, fast-paced racing, international espionage and a touching tale of friendship, “Cars 2” also features an amped up score by Oscar® and GRAMMY®-winning composer Michael Giacchino, plus music from alternative rock legends Weezer, country music hitmaker Brad Paisley, bestselling British singer/songwriter Robbie Williams, French superstar Bénabar and the power pop Japanese girl band Perfume.  The international lineup puts the tune in tune-up as the “Cars” characters hit the road on a worldwide tour full of epic adventure.







The Cars 2 scoring session with Michael Giacchino, seen here Director John Lasseter talking to musicians, at Warner Bros Studios on April 6, 2011 in Burbank, Calif. Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 



> “Cars 2” is the fourth Pixar feature score for Giacchino, who has previously composed the music for “The Incredibles,” “Ratatouille,” and “Up,” along with half a dozen short films from the Studio.  “Michael is doing such a cool score for the film,” says director John Lasseter. “We did not want to do a typical spy movie score. We wanted it to be something very different–a whole new approach.”
> 
> “John [Lasseter] knows the story,” says Giacchino. “He knows what his characters need and what they want. That’s how to discuss music—in emotions. If Mater is feeling left out, I can translate that into music. I love working with the people at Pixar because they all talk in terms of story and that’s how I love to work.”
> 
> Giacchino also wrote a French song called “Mon coeur fait vroum,” (“My Heart Goes Vroom”) which is sung for the film by the popular and admired French singer/songwriter Bénabar, providing a musical introduction to Paris.  The lyrics for the song are by Giacchino and Scott Langteau with French adaptation by Boualem Lamhene.  Bénabar’s self-titled album, released in 2001, launched a phenomenally successful singing career.  In 2006, his album, “Reprise de Negociations,” was a top seller in Europe, and led to several major music industry awards the following year.







Weezer records a song for Cars 2 and takes a photo with John Lasseter at The Village on April 12, 2011 in Los Angeles, Calif. Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.



> Providing their own unique take on the 1984 pop hit, “You Might Think” (written by Ric Ocasek and originally performed by The Cars) is the chart-topping, multi-platinum-selling American alternative rock band Weezer.  Weezer burst on the scene in 1992, and has produced nine albums to date. “The song is going to play in the scene where Lightning McQueen and Mater go to Japan,” says Weezer’s Brian Bell, “which is great for us because it sort of mirrors our experiences in Japan—there was a little bit of culture shock.”
> 
> Bell says the band was surprised at the complexity of the song. “When we really dug deep into the song, we saw the genius of the arrangement and how all these relatively simplistic parts worked together to create this amazing fabric of sound.”







Brad Paisley records a song for Cars 2 at Capitol Studios on April 11, 2011 in Los Angeles, Calif. Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 



> Multiple GRAMMY®-winning country superstar and Country Music Association Entertainer of the Year Brad Paisley, who was a major contributor to the first “Cars” soundtrack with the songs “Behind the Clouds” (written with Frank Rogers) and “Find Yourself,” returns with two new songs for “Cars 2.” Says Lasseter, “Brad and I became close friends during the making of ‘Cars.’ For ‘Cars 2,’ he and Robbie [Williams] have teamed up to do this really cool rock ‘n roll song.  It’s something very different from what Brad normally does, but he and Robbie have created a fantastic song that captures the friendship of McQueen and Mater over the end credits.” Adds Paisley, “The song is a rock vocal event with one of the most talented people I’ve ever met, Robbie Williams. It was John’s idea to bring these two worlds together – combining the English and American takes on music. We’re both out of our comfort zone, seeing what happens when you’re forced into going new places, which is really what ‘Cars 2’ is about. It’s totally parallel to the story.”







Robbie Williams records a song with (not seen) Brad Paisley for Cars 2 at Capitol Studios on April 11, 2011 in Los Angeles, Calif. Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 



> The song, “Collision of Worlds,” is written and performed as a duet with Paisley and Williams, the talented, award-winning singer/songwriter who has achieved incredible fame as a solo performer and as a member of the group Take That. Williams has sold more than 57 million albums worldwide, and is one of Britain’s all-time top selling recording artists.  “It’s an international kind of song that’s inspired very much by the film–it wouldn’t exist if it weren’t for the story,” says Williams. “Brad turned up with his guitar and a basic understanding of what he wanted the song to sound like. He played me a few chords and we noodled and twiddled our way into forming this song. It’s back and forth colloquialisms between two different countries speaking the same language and not understanding each other—until now.”
> 
> A second song, “Nobody’s Fool,” is written and performed by Paisley. “It’s inspired by the most heartbreaking scene in the movie,” says Paisley. “Mater realizes that everybody thinks he’s playing the fool and he becomes sort of enlightened and realizes that he’s not playing the fool—he is one. But Mater realizes he is who he is and that was inspiring to me.”
> 
> Japanese girl band Perfume’s hit single “Polyrhythm” will also be featured in the film when Lightning and Mater attend the World Grand Prix opening night gala in Tokyo.
> 
> “Cars 2”—the music and the movie—races into theaters on June 24, 2011.  The soundtrack from Walt Disney Records will be available June 14.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

New Cars 2 trailer has been released, and can be found via the link below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg5hj2c5Nkk&feature=youtu.be





Lightning McQueen (voice by Owen Wilson) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Follow the link below to watch a clip of Mater struggling with the intricacies of the Japanese bathroom...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVo5SkO99LE&feature=player_profilepage






Mater (voice by Larry The Cable Guy) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*Crabby* (voice by Sig Hansen)





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





(L-R) Finn McMissile (voice by Michael Caine), Crabby (voice by Sig Hansen) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios provided us with the following:

*AN INTERVIEW WITH…*





John Lasseter Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

*JOHN LASSETER *(Director) is a two-time Academy Award®-winning director and creatively oversees all films and associated projects from Walt Disney and Pixar Animation Studios. Lasseter wrote, directed and animated Pixar’s first short films, including “Luxo Jr.,” “Red’s Dream,” “Tin Toy” and “Knick Knack.” He executive-produced all of the studio’s subsequent shorts, including “Boundin’,” “One Man Band,” “Lifted,” “Presto,” “Partly Cloudy,” “Day & Night,” and the Academy Award-winning “Geri’s Game” (1997) and “For the Birds” (2000).

Lasseter made his feature directorial debut in 1995 with “Toy Story,” for which he received a Special Achievement Oscar®. He went on to direct “A Bug’s Life,” “Toy Story 2” and “Cars.” His executive-producing credits for Pixar and Walt Disney Animation Studios include “Monsters, Inc.,” “Finding Nemo,” “The Incredibles,” “Ratatouille,” “WALL•E,” “Bolt,” “Up,” “The Princess and the Frog” and “Tangled,” as well as Pixar’s most recent Academy Award® winner for Best Animated Feature and Best Original Song, “Toy Story 3.” He is also executive producer of this summer’s “Winnie the Pooh” from Walt Disney Animation Studios.

“Cars 2” marks his highly anticipated return to the director’s chair.

In 2009, Lasseter was honored at the 66th Venice International Film Festival with the Golden Lion for Lifetime Achievement. In 2010, he became the first producer of animated films to receive the Producers Guild of America’s David O. Selznick Achievement Award in Motion Pictures. Lasseter’s other recognitions include the 2004 Outstanding Contribution to Cinematic Imagery award from the Art Directors Guild, an honorary degree from the American Film Institute, the 2008 Winsor McCay Award from ASIFA-Hollywood for career achievement and contribution to the art of animation, and $15 from the Model Grocery Market in Whittier, Calif., in 1961 for a drawing of the Headless Horseman. 

Lasseter was part of the inaugural class of the Character Animation program at California Institute of the Arts and received his B.F.A. in film in 1979.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

*THE WORLD OF “CARS 2”*

*How did it feel revisiting the world of “Cars”?*

JL: Making “Cars 2” has been a blast. “Cars” and “Cars 2” are extremely personal for me. My father was a parts manager at a Chevrolet dealership. I’m a car guy.

You know, I read every car magazine every month. I love that. I loved the characters and the world that we created in “Cars.” They are near and dear to my heart. I always say that I have the greatest job in the world, and directing “Cars 2” made it even more fun. I didn’t think my job could get more fun, but it did. Pixar is a filmmaker-led studio and all the films and story ideas come from each director and each group of filmmakers and they’re very personal in the way that it comes from your own life. We make the kind of movies we like to watch. And I’m a big kid. I wear Hawaiian shirts all the time and I’ve discovered I don’t have to grow up. I like to put that in the movies, too. We’ve had so much fun making this film. 






*What prompted you to make a sequel?*

JL: At Pixar, we will only do a sequel if we have a great story idea and we always strive to be different than the original. If you look at all three “Toy Story” movies, they’re completely different in theme from one another, but they all take place in Andy’s room and around the world of the toys. What’s so different about this movie is that the world of “Cars 2” is as big as the world that you and I live in. 

This movie is vastly different than “Cars” in nearly every way, yet it’s still a part of the world of “Cars.” That’s what made it so much fun. The settings all over the world, the glitz, the glamour, the cool hipness of the European cities and Japan, the whole spy genre, the type of racing that they do, the type of race cars that are there. Everything about it was cool.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

Continued in next post...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*TELLING THE STORY*





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

*How did you come up with the story of “Cars 2”?*

_Taking Mater Overseas_

JL: The story of “Cars 2” was sparked by the idea of taking Lightning McQueen and Mater overseas. As I was traveling around the world doing publicity for “Cars,” I had cars as characters on the brain. I was constantly laughing to myself when I was in all these different countries, imagining what Mater would do in these different and foreign situations. When I was in Paris, I’d imagine, how would Mater maneuver around the giant roundabouts around the Arc de Triomphe? No signals and no lane lines. How would Mater handle driving on the wrong side of the road in London? What would Mater do being lost in the maze of streets in Tokyo, with no street signs in English? How would Mater handle Italy, where the traffic signals there are just a mere suggestion? I just kept thinking about all these things and kept laughing to myself. It was fun imagining these characters in these new situations. 

This experience served as one of the inspirations for “Cars 2.” Lighting McQueen is invited to compete in the World Grand Prix to race against the fastest cars in the world in three fantastic locations: Japan, Italy and the U.K. Of course Mater, who has never left Radiator Springs, is completely out of place in these iconic international cultures, which leads to hilarious comedic moments. 

But the World Grand Prix is just the setting for our real story: Mater is unknowingly embroiled in a case of international espionage! “Cars 2” is also a real spy movie with state-of-the-art gadgets, thrilling action and a cast of new and exciting characters like British agents Finn McMissile and Holley Shiftwell, and great car villains. It's totally different and so much fun.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

_Finn McMissile: Secret Agent_

JL: During “Cars,” we were developing a sequence in which Lightning McQueen was going to take Sally, the Porsche, on a first date. And it was going to be at a drive-in movie, because that’s very car oriented. Then we thought, ‘what movie is playing?’ I love spy movies and I thought it would be so much fun to see what a spy movie would be in the car world. We came up with this character named Finn McMissile who was going to be starring in this little movie-within-a-movie. And so even though the sequence changed and Lightning and Sally went cruising on their first date instead, I never forgot the idea of Finn McMissile and the spy movie. I thought, ‘There’s a lot of potential there.’

This is not a parody of a spy movie. This is a spy movie, but with cars as characters. It’s a different genre that gives us an opportunity to play with so many gadgets. The little boy in me came out in this movie more than any other movie. Let’s have fun with this world. Let’s have fun with these gadgets. 

continued in next post...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

*How does the friendship between Lightning McQueen and Mater evolve in “Cars 2”?*

JL: Lightning McQueen and Mater have this deep friendship and it’s the emotional core of this movie. This special friendship gets tested in a very different and interesting way. It’s about how the strength of a friendship can be tested. What may be solid in one place can appear much different in another. Put a friendship to the test under a different set of circumstances and in a different setting—how true and deep is this friendship, really? 

Mater is such a special character; he’s honest and completely straightforward and tells it exactly like it is. He’s just fun and loveable. When a character as innocent as that discovers that people are not laughing with him, like he’s always thought his entire life, but laughing at him, it’s absolutely heartbreaking to see him become immediately and more realistically aware, and learn the truth about himself—or what he thinks is the truth about himself. It’s very touching because through his own journey, his friendship with Lightning McQueen is eventually made even stronger. They both realize that, you know what? Mater is who he is, and it’s not Mater who has to change, it’s the world that should change.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

*How does 3D elevate “Cars 2”?*

JL: I love 3D probably more than any other director. I took my wedding pictures in 3D! Our short film “Knick Knack” that we made in 1989 was made in 3D before there were any 3D theaters out there. And I always felt our medium of computer animation is perfectly matched to it. 

“Cars 2,” it’s really made with 3D in mind. And 3D for a Pixar film is not about all the coming-at-you stuff, it’s just about making the world that much more believable and immersive, like a window into that world. You get invested in it. And I think that when you see “Cars 2” in 3D, there is so much thought put into the elements – things are very reflective, to make it very glitzy and glamorous and sexy and cool. But it’s also thought out, because the lighting adds a tremendous amount of depth in 3D. Wet streets, shiny cars, shiny buildings. It’s like, wow!

continued in next post...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*STAR CARS*





John Lasseter Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

*How do you relate to the “Cars 2” characters?*

JL: There’s a little bit of me in the “Cars” characters like Lightning McQueen—the first story was really about me discovering that the journey in life is the reward. Working, working, working, working and meanwhile, I have five sons—so I learned to slow down and enjoy living every day to its fullest. 

On this movie, I relate to Mater. During our first research trip for “Cars 2,” Brad Lewis and I went over to the Italian Grand Prix in Milan. The Red Bull Formula 1 racing team was so generous and showed us everything. We were invited to the Red Bull party at the Milan Museum of Modern Art. I thought, ‘this will be fun.’ So I got dressed up like I normally do [in a Hawaiian shirt], and I walk in and it’s Milan. It’s the home of Armani. It’s like modern art and I walked in and I felt like Mater. Both of my parents are from Arkansas and my dad still speaks with a pretty thick accent—so I could kind of relate.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

*Who is Finn McMissile’s counterpart?*

JL: Finn has a new partner—an analyst on her first field assignment, secret agent car Holley Shiftwell, and she is voiced by the amazing Emily Mortimer. Holley is one of the most beautiful cars you've ever seen. She, where Finn is old school, is very high-tech, sleek, sophisticated and state-of-the-art. 





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

*Who is Francesco Bernoulli?*

JL: He’s not just any formula car. He’s the star from Italy, Francesco Bernoulli. He is so full of himself—he’s an open-wheel car and in the car world, an open-wheel car is like those guys who barely button their shirts. He talks about himself in the third person. Voicing Francesco Bernoulli is John Turturro and he hit it out of the park. It’s one of the most entertaining characters we’ve ever created.

interview concludes in next post...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*PERSONAL PASSION*

*What are your car credentials?*

JL: My father, Paul Lasseter, was a parts manager at a Chevrolet dealership all of my life. When I was a little kid, I would go help them count parts for inventory. In high school, I would work summers and weekendsI became a parts delivery boy. That was the muscle-car era and I was a fanatic for them during the early 70s.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

My dad got a 69 Chevelle station wagon with the towing package. You could tow a trailer, but you could also burn rubbereven with an automatic transmissiondown an entire block with this thing. My parents had no idea that they had just handed the keys to one of the hottest cars in Whittier, California, to their boy. Whittier Boulevard was one of the cruising capitals of Southern California with a great Bobs Big Boywith the roller-skating waitresses and all that stuff. My very first ticket was actually in the Bobs Big Boy parking lot for unnecessary use of the horn. Hand to God, thats what the ticket was for, cause my girlfriend was honking to our friends in the car next to us. I cherish those memories.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

*Whats your favorite car of all time?*

JL: Well, I was born in 1957 and we were a Chevy family, so I would say my favorite carI dont have one yet; Im hoping one day to get oneis a 1957 Corvette. I think its great. I do own, I think, the most beautiful car ever designed, which is a 1952 Jaguar XK120, which is gorgeous.

*PIXARS 25TH ANNIVERSARY*






*How do you feel about Pixars 25-year milestone this year?*

JL: Well, I just cant believe its been 25 years and weve completed our 12th movie. Its kind of neatCars came out on the 20th anniversary, and Cars 2 is coming out on the 25th. But Im very, very proud of Pixarvery proud of all our films and all the characters. What means the most to me are the peopleall the families, all the moviegoers that weve entertained. That is why we do what we do, pure and simple. Its about making the highest-quality films. Not just animated films, but films that truly, deeply entertain audiences of all ages, of all genders, of all nationalities. Thats what we set out to do. We just make movies, the kind of movies we like to watch.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

A new Cars 2 video "featurette" has been released by Disney/Pixar called "Back into Cars."





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

Follow the link below to watch the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVDzxuLKdbA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios provided us with this "global snapshot" for Cars 2

*DISNEY•PIXAR’S “CARS 2” GOES GLOBAL

The Gang from Radiator Springs 
Embarks on a Worldwide Adventure to Japan, Italy, France and the U.K.​*
When “Cars” drove into theaters in 2006, moviegoers fell in love with Radiator Springs—its charm, simplicity and small-town magic that seemed to capture all who encountered it. It is, after all, the cutest little town in Carburetor County.  That’s according to the town’s chief tow truck—and Mater knows these kinds of things.    

But when it came time to revisit the gang from Radiator Springs, filmmakers wondered how this charismatic bunch would do outside the security of home. But where?

Why the whole world, of course.

“Wherever you can go in our world,” says director John Lasseter, “we can go in the world of ‘Cars.’”

And that’s pretty cool, says Lasseter. “If you look at all three ‘Toy Story’ movies, they’re so different in theme from one another, but they all take place in Andy’s room and around that world of the toys. What’s so different about this movie is that the world of ‘Cars 2’ is truly is as big as the world we live in.”

In fact, it was during the international publicity tour for “Cars” that the director first imagined his car-cast in a global setting. Lasseter says he took in the mayhem of international locales like Tokyo and Paris laughed to himself thinking, “what would Mater do?” “The story of ‘Cars 2' was sparked by the idea of taking Lightning McQueen and Mater overseas,” says Lasseter. “Lighting McQueen is invited to compete in the World Grand Prix to race against the fastest cars in the world in three fantastic locations: Japan, Italy and the U.K. Of course Mater, who has never left Radiator Springs, is completely out of place in these distinctive cultures, which leads to hilarious comedic moments.”





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
*HITTING THE ROAD* 
A global adventure like “Cars 2” comes with its share of challenges. According to producer Denise Ream, as a sequel, the film had a bit of a head start since many of the core characters and the world they live in were established in “Cars.” “Coming into ‘Cars 2,’ says Ream, ‘it was really helpful knowing that there was a template. However, we expanded the world to feature all of these international places, so the look may have been established, but there was an enormous scope added. That’s been the biggest challenge, incorporating all of these dynamic locations—nearly double the number of locations than any other Pixar film has had.”





Brad Lewis Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
“You have to reinvent worlds,” adds co-director Brad Lewis. “You have to ‘car-ify’ every background building, prop and character to bring them into the ‘Cars’ world. And it’s all part of an episodic film with comedy and emotion. I remember when we were giving the initial pitches to the team that would be responsible for a lot of the design and scope of the movie—they would get this look on their faces like ‘You have got to be kidding me!’”

But the artists and storytellers at Pixar Animation Studios were up to the task. The first step was research and this team is passionate about research—especially when it means traveling to exotic international locales and soaking up as much of the local culture as possible. They explored cities in Europe and Japan to cement plot details and ensure authenticity in the look and feel of the worldwide settings.

Cars 2 Goes Global Continues in the next post...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

“CARS 2” GOES GLOBAL -- Star racecar Lightning McQueen and his best friend Mater make a pit stop in London, but there’s no time for tea when an international spy plot entangles Mater, and McQueen must race before royalty. ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
*LONDON*

Several members of the “Cars 2” production team went on a whirlwind tour to Europe in May 2009, visiting as many cities as possible, including a two-day visit to London. 

Filmmakers took note of the color palette in each country, says production designer Harley Jessup. “We’re actually using the gray skies and stonework of London as a counterpoint to the brilliant colors of the cars and the red double-decker busses and phone booths.  There are a lot of red and blue accents in London.”





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
The visit included stops at Scotland Yard, the House of Parliament, Big Ben, Westminster Abbey and London Eye, but Jay Shuster, character art director, spent much of his time on street corners.  “There was a point at which I was standing on a curbside in London during the morning commute, recording every car that I saw, including trucks and busses—just trying to get the flavor of that environment.”

Shuster’s observations allowed the team to populate the global locations with precisely the types of vehicles one would find there. “Native species,” as he calls them.  





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
Artists had fun “car-ifying” some of the monumental features in each of the cities the film explores.  Says Jessup, “We used car models and motifs from the late 1800s and early 1900s and used their features and details to decorate the oldest monuments and icons in each city.”

For example, in the London of “Cars 2,” the dome of St. Paul's Cathedral is shaped like a car’s differential gear casing. One of the team’s favorite transformations is Big Ben—aptly called Big Bentley in “Cars 2.” “That’s probably the best example of a monument fitting perfectly into our world,” says Jessup, who was able to take a rare tour of the inside of Big Ben. “Big Bentley plays a pivotal part in the story. In order to make it fit into the ‘Cars’ world, we scaled it up about 250 percent—even the clockworks, which would actually fit in a conference room—were scaled up by at least 50 times their normal size.” The “car-ified” landmark also sports Bentley grilles and hood ornaments. 





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
According to Lewis, there was another London locale that was on the must-have list. “We knew we were going to feature Buckingham Palace,” says the co-director. “We always thought that would be a beautiful place to stage a straightaway in the race and if you could have the race finish near the entrance to Buckingham Palace, it couldn’t get any more majestic than that. John and I found the thought of Mater trying to make the Beefeater guards laugh so funny that we had to do our own version for the film.”

Cars 2 Goes Global Continues in the next post...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

“CARS 2” PASSPORT TO PARIS – There’s no place in the world like Radiator Springs, but Paris comes close! Mater takes the scenic route and manages to see the Parisian sights—including the Eiffel Tower, Arc de Triomphe and the famous car-goyles of Notre Dame. ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​ 
*PARIS*

Lasseter’s imagination long ago placed Mater in Paris. “How would Mater maneuver through the giant roundabouts around the Arc de Triomphe?” he asks. “No signals and no lane lines.”





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
The film features a montage of Paris that includes a shot of the famous monument with Mater trying to merge into traffic. As in London, the production team “car-ified” the Arc de Triomphe by designing the top to be in the shape of an engine block and using headlights in the front features. The montage also includes a kissing car-couple on a romantic bridge reminiscent of the Pont des Arts—a location frequented by Lasseter and his wife Nancy whenever they visit the City of Love. Lasseter even ensured that the “girl car” was designed in his wife’s favorite color, lavender.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
And of course the Pont des Arts in “Cars 2” was “car-ified,” along with the city’s other iconic monuments—constructed with automobile leaf springs, a type of spring used in car suspensions. The top of the Eiffel Tower in “Cars 2” is the shape of a 1930s European spark plug and its base contains the features of a French wire wheel. Paris’ iconic Notre Dame Cathedral in the film is adorned with 24 "car-goyle" statues and flying buttresses in the shape of exhaust pipes.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
During production, the “Cars 2” team was also able to explore the car showrooms on the Avenue des Champs-Elysées and visit the Grand Palais Museum and the Louvre. They saw the Bastille Opera and the Musée d’Orsay, and were excited to incorporate Les Halles into the film. While the old food market was torn down in the ‘70s, it was resurrected for “Cars 2,” transformed into a marketplace of spare auto parts. “It ended up being this really evocative space,” says Jessup, “a vast, cast-iron structure, big enough for the cars to chase through and there’s this whole gypsy marketplace happening inside that is texturally really remarkable.

“It was really fun for me to get to work in Paris again,” continues Jessup. “We studied it so much for ‘Ratatouille,’ so it was a treat to be back there. Paris is really beautiful.”

Cars 2 Goes Global Continues in the next post...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

"CARS 2” TO THE BIG SCREEN—AND BEYOND – It’s an international feast of epic proportions when star racecar Lightning McQueen and lovable tow truck Mater travel to Porto Corsa, Italy, for the first-ever World Grand Prix. The pair will have to bypass the Italian Riviera’s specialties—boating, beaches and pasta al pesto—as Mater is detoured on a top-secret spy mission and McQueen must race to win against the world’s best! ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
*ITALY*

“When we decided that we were going to create a fictional Italian town,” says Lewis, “we wanted it to be our love letter to Italian racing. Racing in Italy is such a passion—we wanted to capture the heart and soul of it, from the beautiful coastline to the crazy crown jewel of racing—the Formula 1 race in Monaco—and, of course, Monte Carlo, which has the great casino.”





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
To develop the fictional seaside city of Porto Corsa, Italy, the “Cars 2” production team from Pixar visited locations on the coast of both Italy and France—taking scenic drives from Portofino, Italy, to Nice, France, and checking out the racing action in Monaco.  

Portofino provided a lot of inspiration for Porto Corsa.  “The Italian Riviera is all terracotta roofs, brightly painted buildings and beautiful cobblestone with Mediterranean vegetation and beautiful turquoise water,” says Jessup. The team sought a very upscale look and feel for their town of Porto Corsa, and so incorporated French-Riviera-style architecture into the Portofino-type setting.

Appropriately “car-ified” with features of classic Italian cars, the Porto Corsa Marina is shaped like an automobile wheel, the casino is built on a rocky outcropping shaped like a 1948 Fiat 500 Topolino, and the craps table in the casino features fuzzy dice—like something one might find dangling from a rearview mirror.  





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
“The ‘car-ification’ of these exotic locales is like a character unto itself,” says Lasseter. “It adds a level of humor and entertainment to the movie that the settings of a Pixar film have never done before.”

Cars 2 Goes Global Concludes in the next post...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

CARS 2 JETS TO JAPAN  Tokyo, Japanwhere ancient tradition meets modern technology. But like a modern-day Samurai, Mater must play the part of a top-secret spy when hes unknowingly embroiled in a case of international espionage. ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
*TOKYO* 

The overseas adventure in Cars 2 kicks off in Japan and filmmakers were excited to showcase the vibrant color that illuminates Tokyo at night. The Ginza signs and super-rich colors there were extraordinary, says Jessup. 





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
Having visited Japan many times, both Lasseter and Lewis were excited about bringing the cars to Tokyo. [We thought] if the racers went to Tokyo, they would be exposed to a very different culture, says Lewis. Lightning McQueen and Mater would be thrown into these great dramatic situations in which Lightning might be comfortable with the lights and the international attention, but it would be brand new to Mater. He might stick out a little.

Adds Lasseter, Anybody whos been to Japan and has walked into a Japanese bathroom knows that the toilets tend to do a lot more than what Americans are used to. We kept thinking, How would Mater react? and What would a bathroom be like for a car? Lets just say we had a little fun with that.





Sharon Calahan Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​ 
A small production team took a trip to Tokyo in October 2009 that ultimately inspired the setting for one of the early scenes. Among the researchers was Sharon Calahan, director of photographylighting. Tokyo had changed a bit since the last time Id been there, says Calahan, but it was really nice to get into some areas of town that I hadnt seen beforeplaces off the beaten path. It provided an intriguing contrast with the bigger, brasher, bolder neon section. We were able to explore freely to really get inspired. The [World Grand Prix] opening party sequence was set in a museum and the National Art Center in Tokyo was just below our hotel. We hadnt planned on using it for inspiration, but we saw it and thought, Wow, look at this beautiful building.

It lent itself to fairly quick car-ification, says Lewis. It was beautiful and modern and it felt like the right place for us to have this kickoff party for the World Grand Prix.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
While in Tokyo, the production team was able to actually follow the films street race course. Inspired by the Formula 1 nighttime race that takes place on the streets of Singapore, Lasseter and Lewis watched race footage for reference. During the race, you see this brilliant halogen white light throughout the tracks, says Lewis. Its really gorgeous. John and I thought if we could get the Tokyo neon and make it a night race with that brilliant halogen white light it would be a great kick-off for the movie. Its such a juxtaposition to Radiator Springs, the ultimate Americana, to have this high-tech neon bright light center is the perfect cultural contrast. 





John Lasseter Ph: Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​ 
This movie is vastly different than Cars in nearly every way, says Lasseter, yet its still a part of the world of Cars. Thats what made it so much fun. The settings all around the world, the glitz, the glamour, the cool hipness of the European settings and Japan, the whole spy genre, the form of racing that they do, the type of race cars that are there. Everything about it was cool, and it was so much fun to do.

Directed by John Lasseter, DisneyPixars Cars 2 hits the track on June 24, 2011 (U.S.), and will be presented in Disney Digital 3D and IMAX® 3D in select theaters.


----------



## ashvig

Cars 2 "Teaser" Poster

You have not share any source where i can watch cars 2 trailer.Can you please share it.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

ashvig said:


> Cars 2 "Teaser" Poster
> 
> You have not share any source where i can watch cars 2 trailer.Can you please share it.


Take a look at the first page of this thread.  We have links to trailers in posts #6 & 7.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Disney Consumer Products released a LEGO version of the Cars 2 trailer.






From Disney Consumer Products:


> Ladies and gentlemen, start your engines! LEGO Systems has released an amazing Cars 2 trailer created entirely with LEGO bricks in celebration of its Disney·Pixar's Cars 2 line of LEGO play sets.
> 
> The trailer is a frame-by-frame recreation of the original Cars 2 trailer. It took several thousand LEGO bricks to complete and was recorded at 24 frames per second, just like the movie!



Follow the link below to see the LEGO trailer.

http://youtu.be/3O6X5kZvE5Y


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Disney•Pixar released a Cars 2 clip of the start of the race in Japan





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link to watch the Cars 2 Clip:

http://youtu.be/Zb9KnXNYCiQ


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DisneyPixar released a featurette called "Spy Cars Like Us" with co-directors John Lasseter and Brad Lewis, Michael Caine, Owen Wilson, Larry the Cable Guy, and Emily Mortimer talking about the international espionage going on in Cars 2.  





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link below to watch the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw38YDxv6vA


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DisneyPixar released a short video clip introducing us (and Mater) to the character of Finn McMissile. 





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link below to watch the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJB7ikqUmTA


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Its absolute amore when DisneyPixars Cars 2 races into a charming village near Porto Corsa, Italy, this summer.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 

Lightning McQueen (center) is warmly welcomed by Luigis favorite uncle, Uncle Topolino (left), and his aunt, masterful cook Mama Topolino (right)whos *voiced by Academy Award®-winning actress Sophia Loren* in 21 countries worldwide, including Italy, China, Russia, Brazil, Spain, Mexico, France and Japan, all of which will feature her lines in Italian.

*Academy Award®- winning actress Vanessa Redgrave* provides the voice of Mama Topolino for the films release in English speaking countries, including the U.S. Cars 2 hits the track on June 24, 2011, and will be presented in Disney Digital 3D and IMAX® 3D in select theaters.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DisneyPixar released a short video clip where Lightning McQueen and Mater meet Francesco Bernoulli at a Tokyo party. 





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link below to watch the video.

http://youtu.be/sywWxq3OZVA


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Disney released this video of a life-sized/street-sized version of Lightning McQueen built out of LEGOS.






The video features a behind-the-scenes look at a day in the life of a LEGO master builder Erik Varszegi - the brilliant mind behind some of LEGO's most impressive, Disney-inspired creations.

Erik describes the construction of a life size Lightning McQueen model made entirely out of LEGO bricks. *Measuring 12 feet long and over 6 feet at its widest point *this smiling character is *made up of almost 250,000 tiny bricks*.

Follow the link below to watch the video.

http://youtu.be/PaQ_ptflWLs


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DisneyPixar released a short video clip titled "Carmac" where Mater and Finn McMissile are chased across an airport tarmac by the evil henchcars Grem and Acer.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link below to see the video clip.

http://youtu.be/h6Voo1ZsaaE


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DisneyPixar released a short video clip of the Tokyo party scene with cameos by Lewis Hamilton and Jeff Gorvette. 





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link below to see the video clip.

http://youtu.be/yByJbhSwLoo


----------



## jamarmiller

Okay so , Cars 2 will have localized versions in a manner of a cameo scene

we  know 4 of the 6 areas so far what are the last remaining regions and who are the characters ?

we have


America with Jeff
Australia with Frosty
Spain with ALfonso
Russia with Petrov
? What country and what person
? "                   "

any ideas out there ?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Disney•Pixar released a short video clip with Mater, Finn McMissile, and Holly Shiftwell racing on a train (Stevenson) to Porta Corsa, Italy.  Mater takes the opportunity to put the disguise program through its paces. 





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link below to view the clip.

http://youtu.be/Xf2uGPqCUHw


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DisneyPixar released a cute spot for Cars 2 titled "V12 TV."  It's a made-up TV channel where you can watch shows such as: Dancing with the Cars and American Idle.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 

Follow the link below to check it out.

http://youtu.be/zrueckTX3J0


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Father's Day materials for Cars 2 released by Walt Disney Studios (1 of 5).





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

Continue to next post for materials to create Cars 2 Father's Day cards.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Father's Day materials for Cars 2 released by Walt Disney Studios (2 of 5).





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

Continue to next post for more materials to create Cars 2 Father's Day cards.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Father's Day materials for Cars 2 released by Walt Disney Studios (3 of 5).





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

Continue to next post for more materials to create Cars 2 Father's Day cards.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Father's Day materials for Cars 2 released by Walt Disney Studios (4 of 5).





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

Continue to next post for more materials to create Cars 2 Father's Day cards.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Father's Day materials for Cars 2 released by Walt Disney Studios (5 of 5).





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of the premiere of Cars 2 at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011.  
All Photos by Alberto E. Rodriguez, © 2011 WireImage.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of the premiere of Cars 2 at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All Photos by Alberto E. Rodriguez, © 2011 WireImage.





Owen Wilson





Owen Wilson and Larry "The Cable Guy"





(L-R) Bonnie Hunt, Owen Wilson, Larry "the Cable Guy", and Emily Mortimer





Bonnie Hunt, Owen Wilson





(L-R) Bonnie Hunt, Owen Wilson, John Lasseter, and Larry "the Cable Guy"





Owen Wilson and Larry "The Cable Guy"


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of the premiere of Cars 2 at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All Photos by Alberto E. Rodriguez, © 2011 WireImage.





(L-R) Owen Wilson, Larry "the Cable Guy", Emily Mortimer and Eddie Izzard





(L-R) Owen Wilson, Larry "the Cable Guy", Emily Mortimer, Eddie Izzard and Formula One racing driver Lewis Hamilton





(L-R) Eddie Izzard, Cheech Marin and Bonnie Hunt





John Ratzenberger





John Ratzenberger





Owen Wilson





Sig Hansen and Jonathan Hillstrand





Sig Hansen and Jonathan Hillstrand


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of the premiere of Cars 2 at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All Photos by Alberto E. Rodriguez, © 2011 WireImage.





Formula One racing driver Lewis Hamilton and singer Nicole Scherzinger





Formula One racing driver Lewis Hamilton and singer Nicole Scherzinger





Formula One racing driver Lewis Hamilton and singer Nicole Scherzinger





John Lasseter, Formula One racing driver Lewis Hamilton and singer Nicole Scherzinger





John Lasseter and Formula One racing driver Lewis Hamilton





Actress Jenifer Lewis





Actress Jenifer Lewis





Actor Cheech Marin





Actor Cheech Marin





Actor Peter Jacobson





John Lasseter, Chief Creative Officer at Pixar and Walt Disney Animation Studios and director of 'Cars 2' (C) poses with the cast of Cars 2


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of the premiere of Cars 2 at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All Photos by Alberto E. Rodriguez, © 2011 WireImage.





Sarah Hyland





Zachary Gordon





Sarah Hyland and Rico Rodriguez





Sarah Hyland and Matt Prokop





Singer Anthony Kiedis and Everly Bear Kiedis





Hailee Steinfeld





Griffin Steinfeld and Hailee Steinfeld





Vincent Martella





Fireball Tim Lawrence


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of the premiere of Cars 2 at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All Photos by Alberto E. Rodriguez, © 2011 WireImage.





Thomas Kretschmann





Alison Sweeney (R) with son Ben Sanov





Greg Ellis





Kevin Frazier





Actress Jenifer Lewis (R) and guests 





Chef Guy Fieri (R) and guests





Rico Rodriguez and Raini Rodriguez





Musician Sheryl Crow





Musician Sheryl Crow





Musicians Brian Bell and Scott Shriner of Weezer





Music group Perfume





John Lasseter and Music group Perfume


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of the premiere of Cars 2 at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All Photos by Alberto E. Rodriguez, © 2011 WireImage.





Cheech Marin and Co-Director Brad Lewis





Emily Mortimer and Director John Lasseter





Sarah Hyland and Director John Lasseter





Matt Prokop and Sarah Hyland





Bella Thorne and Kenton Duty





Director John Lasseter with "Cars 2"-themed RealD 3D glasses





Director John Lasseter with "Cars 2"-themed RealD 3D glasses





Audience members The World Premiere of Disney/Pixar's "Cars 2" at the El Capitan Theatre


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of after-party for the Cars 2 premiere at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All Photos by Todd Williamson, © 2011 WireImage.

A general view of atmosphere at the after party for the premiere of "Cars 2"


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of after-party for the Cars 2 premiere at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All photos © 2011 WireImage.





Joe Mantegna and Bonnie Hunt





Joe Mantegna, Bonnie Hunt and Eddie Izzard





Director and Chief Creative Officer at Pixar and Walt Disney Animation Studio John Lasseter and musician Sheryl Crow





Larry "the Cable Guy", director John Lasseter, and musician Sheryl Crow





Larry "the Cable Guy", Cara Whitney, soccer player David Beckham, and singer Victoria Beckham


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of after-party for the Cars 2 premiere at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All photos © 2011 WireImage.





(L-R) Actors Mateo Arias, Dylan Riley Snyder, Alex Christian Jones and Olivia Holt


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Pictures released photos of after-party for the Cars 2 premiere at the El Capitan Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, June 18, 2011. 
All photos © 2011 WireImage.





Hailee Steinfeld (center)





Ryan Ochoa





Ryan Ochoa





Rico Rodriguez





Raini Rodriguez


----------



## freshers23

ashvig said:


> Cars 2 "Teaser" Poster
> 
> You have not share any source where i can watch cars 2 online trailer.Can you please share it.



Take a look from the first page which already been shared trailers of this movie..


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Im gonna see it this weekend in 3D! Also, are the glasses John Lasseter is wearing going to be with 3D versions of cars 2?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

CentralFloridian99 said:


> Im gonna see it this weekend in 3D! Also, are the glasses John Lasseter is wearing going to be with 3D versions of cars 2?


You'll have to let us know.  I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

In conjunction with the premiere of DisneyPixars Cars 2, Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures released this photo essay of a day in the life of film director John Lasseter.  It provides some interesting glimpses into seldom seen Pixar Studios.  All photos by Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.  





*A SWEET START (7:48 a.m.)* - Kissing wife Nancy goodbye, "Cars 2" director John Lasseter hits the road for the 60-minute ride from his Sonoma County home to Pixar Animation Studios in Emeryville, Calif.





*A WORKING COMMUTE (8:13 a.m.)* - Lasseter rides instead of driving to work, allowing precious minutes to review "Cars 2" materials on an iPad. Supervising technical director Apurva Shah created a special application for Lasseter that allows the director to record notes verbally and email his feedback to the appropriate department.





*A GRAND ENTRANCE (8:52 a.m.)*  Lasseter chats with fellow Pixarian A.J. Riebli, a Sonoma County neighbor, upon arrival at Pixar Animation Studios.





*WHATS THE SCOOP? (9:38 a.m.)*  Executive manager Heather Feng downloads Lasseter on the day ahead in his office.





*BEHIND THE DESK (9:43 a.m.)* - With hundreds of "Toy Story" toys looking on, Lasseter reviews a "Cars 2" trailer on his office computer.





*BREAKFAST WITH A SIDE OF "CARS 2" (10:09 a.m.)* - Jim Murphy, director of creative artists, stops to chat while "Cars 2" producer Denise Ream and assistant Heather Feng review materials - and breakfast - with Lasseter at Pixar's Luxo Cafe.





*IN UNIFORM (10:27 a.m.)* - Producer Denise Ream joins Lasseter en route to a meeting. The "Cars 2" director dons his daily uniform, a Hawaiian shirt themed to his current project (this one features "Cars" characters). Lasseter currently has 350 Hawaiian shirts in rotation.

*Click here* to continue to part 2 of the series.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

In conjunction with the premiere of Disney•Pixar’s Cars 2, Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures released this photo essay of a day in the life of film director John Lasseter. All photos by Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





*BECOMING A TOY (10:47 a.m.)* - Lasseter discusses product details of the John Lassetire toy car with Jay Shuster, character art director; Ben Butcher, manager of art, consumer products; Andy Dreyfus, marketing creative director; and producer Denise Ream. The character, John Lassetire, makes a brief appearance in "Cars 2" as World Grand Prix contender Jeff Gorvette's pit crew chief.





*PAYING ATTENTION TO DETAILS (11:14 a.m.)* - Lasseter joins various teams, including animation and effects, in the East Screening room to review "Cars 2" shots during back-to-back meetings.





*READY FOR HIS CLOSE-UP (11:50 a.m.)* – Lasseter takes an up-close view of a shot in the East Screening room during back-to-back meetings. The director gives the team verbal notes, recorded by a production coordinator.





*LUNCH “BREAK” (12:50 p.m.)* – Producer Denise Ream, production manager Jake Martin and executive manager Heather Feng join Lasseter for a bite to eat at Pixar’s Luxo Café. Though the group shares lunch every day, today’s topic of conversation is Pixar’s museum exhibit that is traveling the world.





*WE'RE WALKING (1:15 p.m.)* - Lasseter walks with production manager Jake Martin to his next meeting, passing by a stunning and heartwarming piece of concept art from "Toy Story 3" that measures 11 feet by 22 feet.





*MAKIN’ THE ROUNDS (1:22 p.m.)* – Lasseter begins a regular animation walk-through in animator Jean Claude Tran’s office, reviewing shots and giving notes like only he can. Animation coordinator Max Sachar and supervising animator Shawn Krause look on and record the feedback.





*NEXT! (2:04 p.m.)* – Lasseter continues his animation walk-through in animator Tim Hittle’s office with supervising animators Dave Mullins and Shawn Krause looking on.

*Click here* to continue to the final part of the series.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

In conjunction with the premiere of DisneyPixars Cars 2, Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures released this photo essay of a day in the life of film director John Lasseter. All photos by Deborah Coleman ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





*PARTY! (2:43 p.m.)* - Lasseter breaks from his duties to share a toast in the Pixar atrium with character art director Jay Shuster, celebrating his last day on the "Cars 2" production with several crew members. Shuster officially moves on to another film.





*THE RIGHT EFFECT (3:13 p.m.)* - Lasseter touches base with "Cars 2" effects lead Gary Bruins in the East Screening room. Bruins and his team are behind the film's more explosive moments.





*DETAILS, DETAILS (4:40 p.m.)* - Lasseter joins film editor Stephen Shaffer in Shaffer's edit bay office to tighten up select "Cars 2" sequences.





*EDITORIAL REVIEW CONTINUES (5:03 p.m.)*  Lasseters editorial review with film editor Steve Schaffer and animator Michal Makarewicz continues late into the afternoon.





*MORE THAN A MOVIE (5:26 p.m.)*  As director and chief creative officer of Pixar and Walt Disney Animation Studios, Lasseters role includes approving items like poster designs and consumer products. Assistant Michelle Moretta walks him through the days materials.





*NIGHT LIGHT (5:57 p.m.)* - Lasseter makes his way to his car at the end of a busy day, passing by two of Pixarfs most recognizable icons.the lamp and the red, yellow and blue ball that pay homage to the studiofs pioneering and Oscar®-nominated short, "Luxo, Jr." (1986). The ball later bounced around 1995's "Toy Story" and has made appearances in several of Pixar's feature films through the years, including "Monsters, Inc." and "Up."





*EVERY MINUTE COUNTS (6:04 p.m.) * Though Lasseter makes an effort to head for home by 6 p.m. each evening, the director does spend his commute reviewing shots from the film on his iPad. He should hit home by 7 p.m.a home that is wired directly to Pixar with his own telephone extension, but the director tries to leave his work in the office (and car).


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DISNEYPIXARS CARS 2 HITS THEATERS AND THE TRACK  All photos by Steve Jennings/WireImage ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





Car 42 at Infineon Raceway in Sonoma Valley for the NASCAR Toyota/Save Mart 350 Sprint Cup Series event.





Director John Lasseter in front of car 42 





Actor John Ratzenberger (voice of Mack) hits the track at Infineon Raceway in Sonoma Valley for the NASCAR race





Actor John Ratzenberger (voice of Mack) and Director John Lasseter in front of car 42 





Director John Lasseter in front of the cars loading truck 





Director John Lasseter meets Mike Helton President of NASCAR





Director John Lasseter (C) and Actor John Ratzenberger (R) (voice of Mack) join NASCAR driver Jeff Gordon (L) (voice of Jeff Gorvette) 





Director John Lasseter joins NASCAR driver Jeff Gordon (voice of Jeff Gorvette) and Infineon President Steve Page at Infineon Raceway


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

DISNEYPIXARS CARS 2 HITS THEATERS AND THE TRACK All photos by Steve Jennings/WireImage ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.





Director John Lasseter (R) is interviewed by Rutledge Wood 





Actor John Ratzenberger (L) (voice of Mack) is interviewed by Rutledge Wood





Director John Lasseter (R) joins Juan Pablo Montoya (voice of VIP racer in Spanish speaking Latin American versions of Cars 2)  





Director John Lasseter (R) and actor John Ratzenberger (L) (voice of Mack) join Juan Pablo Montoya (voice of VIP racer in Spanish speaking Latin American versions of Cars 2)  





Actor John Ratzenberger (L) (voice of Mack) joins NASCAR driver Juan Pablo Montoya (voice of VIP racer in Spanish speaking Latin American versions of Cars 2), Denise Ream producer of Cars 2 and director John Lasseter





Director John Lasseter and Producer Denise Ream hit the trackalong with life-size, remote-controlled cars modeled after their big-screen likenesses Lightning McQueen, Mater and Finn McMissileat Infineon Raceway in Sonoma Valley for the NASCAR Toyota/Save Mart 350 Sprint Cup Series event.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

This isn't an official release from Disney, but it's an interesting article none the less regarding "Cars 2."  The New York Times published an article on July 1 talking about the conflict between Pixar's creativity and Disney's quest to exploit franchises for cash.

From the New York Times...


> When the Walt Disney Company bought Pixar Animation Studios for $7.4 billion in 2006, there was understandable concern that the media conglomerate that drove the famed Disney animation unit into the ground with duds like Home on the Range and Chicken Little would extinguish the creative flame that had nurtured the quirky and much-loved Toy Story and Finding Nemo.



NYTimes: A Collision of Creativity and Cash


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Additional images released from DisneyPixars "Cars 2."





(L-R) Lightning McQueen (voice by Owen Wilson), Mater (voice by Larry the Cable Guy) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





(L-R) Lightning McQueen (voice by Owen Wilson), Mater (voice by Larry the Cable Guy), Sally (voice by Bonnie Hunt) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.





©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.  





"CARS 2" ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.  





"CARS 2" ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.  





"CARS 2" ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





(L-R) Lightning McQueen (voice by Owen Wilson), Shu Todoroki, Miguel Camino, Raoul ÇaRoule, Francesco Bernoulli (voice by John Turturro) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.





Miles Axelrod (voice by Eddie Izzard) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





Pope in The Popemobile ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





(L-R) Lightning McQueen (voice by Owen Wilson), Francesco Bernoulli (voice by John Turturro) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved. 





"CARS 2" ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.





(L-R) Lightning McQueen (voice by Owen Wilson), Mater (voice by Larry the Cable Guy) ©Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*The #1 Animated Film of the Year Races Home!

CARS 2 Hits The Streets November 1, 2011 on Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D, DVD and Movie Download​*




© 2011 Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​
From Walt Disney Studios Press Release:


> *CARS 2:*  DisneyPixars fast-action summer hit Cars 2 comes home on Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D, Movie Download and DVD -- November 1, 2011. Celebrating the 25th anniversary of Pixar Animation Studios, the high octane in-home release invites families and fans of all ages to come along on a journey around the world with the #1 animated film of the year and introduces an exclusive all-new animated short Air Mater, featuring the fan favorite character spinning his tales in an exciting adventure high above Radiator Springs. The must-own animated release also includes fascinating commentary from award-winning director John Lasseter and Hawaiian Vacation, the delightful animated short that accompanied the film in theatres.
> 
> The immersive Cars 2 bonus features include an one-of-a-kind interactive World Tour map that takes viewers through nine different locations, including those featured in the film and more. A global thrill-ride, it allows viewers to go behind-the-scenes with the Pixar artists and filmmakers as they circle the globe finding inspiration for the most international of all Pixar films to date. Cars 2 is also the first Pixar film to be released in spectacular Blu-ray 3D.
> 
> Academy Award®-winning filmmaker John Lasseter, chief creative officer for Walt Disney and Pixar Animation Studios, returns to the drivers seat as director. Cars 2 is produced by visual effects industry veteran Denise Ream (associate producer, Up; visual effects executive producer, Star Wars: Episode III  Revenge of the Sith). Oscar®-winning composer Michael Giacchino (The Incredibles, Up) provides the electrifying score with a surf-rock-meets-spy-thriller flavor and a variety of global accents, evoking a sense of thrills, mystery and emotion. Brad Paisley, Robbie Williams, Weezer, French singer Bénabar and Japanese girl band Perfume lend their diverse musical talents to the films soundtrack.
> 
> The film features an all-star vocal cast including Owen Wilson who reprises his role as hotshot racecar Lightning McQueen. Larry the Cable Guy provides the voice of Mater (proprietor of Tow Mater Towing and Salvage), Lightning McQueens best friend and the heart and soul of Radiator Springs. Bonnie Hunt is back as Sally, the baby-blue Porsche 911 Carrera whose motor races for Lightning. Acclaimed actor Michael Caine makes his Pixar debut as Finn McMissile, a top British spy who mistakes Mater for an undercover American agent with a genius disguise. Emily Mortimer brings charm, cleverness and cachet as Holley Shiftwell, a rookie field spy who knows every trick in the manual. Versatile actor John Turturro gives a free-wheeling performance as Francesco Bernoulli, the world-renowned Italian racing champ who is Lightnings chief rival. Tony Shalhoub, Joe Mantegna, Peter Jacobson, Jason Isaacs, Eddie Izzard, Paul Dooley, Cheech Marin, John Ratzenberger, Franco Nero and Vanessa Redgrave also lend their vocal talents. Real-life Formula 1 racing champ Lewis Hamilton and NASCAR racer Jeff Gordon add a touch of authenticity with their cameos in the film.
> 
> Film Synopsis:
> Star racecar Lightning McQueen and the incomparable tow truck Mater take their friendship to exciting new places in Cars 2 when they head overseas to compete in the first-ever World Grand Prix to determine the worlds fastest car. But the road to the championship is filled with plenty of potholes, detours and hilarious surprises when Mater gets caught up in an intriguing adventure of his own: international espionage. Mater finds himself torn between assisting Lightning McQueen in the high-profile race and towing the line in a top-secret mission orchestrated by master British super spy Finn McMissile and the stunning rookie field spy Holley Shiftwell. Maters action-packed journey leads him on an explosive chase through the streets of Japan and Europe, trailed by his friends and watched by the whole world. The fast-paced fun includes a colorful new all-car cast, complete with menacing villains and international racing competitors.
> 
> To view a film clip of the Air Mater New Short, please visit http://youtu.be/SyrO83x7g-E







© 2011 Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.​


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*CARS 2 is available on Blu-ray/DVD November 1, 2011.*





© 2011 Disney/Pixar. All Rights Reserved.

From Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment Press Release:


> Disney•Pixar’s fast-action summer hit “Cars 2” comes home on Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D, Movie Download and DVD -- November 1, 2011. Celebrating the 25th anniversary of Pixar Animation Studios, the high octane in-home release invites families and fans of all ages to come along on a journey around the world with the #1 animated film of the year and introduces an exclusive all-new animated short “Air Mater,” featuring the fan favorite character spinning his tales in an exciting adventure high above Radiator Springs. The must-own animated release also includes fascinating commentary from award-winning director John Lasseter and “Hawaiian Vacation,” the delightful animated short that accompanied the film in theatres.
> 
> The immersive “Cars 2” bonus features include an one-of-a-kind interactive “World Tour” map that takes viewers through nine different locations, including those featured in the film and more. A global thrill-ride, it allows viewers to go behind-the-scenes with the Pixar artists and filmmakers as they circle the globe finding inspiration for the most international of all Pixar films to date. “Cars 2” is also the first Pixar film to be released in spectacular Blu-ray 3D.
> 
> “Cars 2” will be available for purchase at retail as follows:
> 
> 2-Disc Blu-ray Combo Pack (1 Blu-ray Disc + 1 DVD) = Suggested Retail Price: $39.99 U.S./$44.99 Canada
> 5-Disc Blu-ray Combo Pack (1 Blu-ray 3D Disc + 2 Blu-ray Discs + DVD + Digital Copy) = Suggested Retail Price: $49.99 U.S./$56.99 Canada
> 11-Disc 3-Movie Blu-ray Combo Pack “Collector Set” – “Cars 2,” “Cars” and “Mater’s Tall Tales” = Suggested Retail Price: $119.99 U.S./$134.99 Canada
> 1 Disc DVD = Suggested Retail Price: $29.99 U.S./$35.99 Canada
> High Definition Digital = Suggested Retail Price High Definition: $39.99 U.S./44.99 Canada
> Standard Definition Digital = Suggested Retail Price Standard Definition: $29.99 U.S./$35.99 Canada



“TOY STORY,” “TOY STORY 2,” and “TOY STORY 3” Unveiled For The First Time Ever on Blu-ray 3D™ 





© 2011 Disney. All Rights Reserved.

From Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment Press Release:


> Consumers are invited to experience Disney•Pixar's “Toy Story,” “Toy Story 2” and “Toy Story 3” in an all-new way!  All three groundbreaking films will be unveiled on November 1, 2011 in stunning Blu-ray 3D for the home, allowing fans to go back inside the toy box and enjoy their favorite characters in a whole new dimension.
> 
> “Toy Story,” “Toy Story 2” and “Toy Story 3”  will be available for purchase at retail as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 2011 Disney. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> “TOY STORY” 4-Disc Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack (1 Blu-ray 3D + 1 Blu-ray + 1 DVD + 1 Digital Copy) = $49.99 U.S./$56.99 Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 2011 Disney. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> “TOY STORY 2” 4-Disc Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack (1 Blu-ray 3D + 1 Blu-ray + 1 DVD + 1 Digital Copy) = $49.99 U.S./$56.99 Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 2011 Disney. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> “TOY STORY 3” 5-Disc Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack (1 Blu-ray 3D + 2 Blu-ray + 1 DVD + 1 Digital Copy) = $49.99 U.S./$56.99 Canada
> 
> “TOY STORY” TRILOGY SET (pictured above) – a 3-Disc Blu-ray 3D Trilogy Set (includes a Blu-ray 3D copy of each movie) = $100.00 U.S./$115.00 Canada
> 
> 3D Digital - each film is priced at $49.99 U.S./$56.99 Canada


----------

